# Stuffed Milkweed Pods Recipe



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 4 oz. cream cheese softened
>> 1 tbsp. diced red onion
>> 2 slices of cooked bacon
>> 1 small jalapeno chopped fine
>> salt and pepper
>> 20 milkweed pods, boiled and split
>> bread crumbs

Instructions

Heat oven to 375°F.

Place the softened cream cheese in a bowl and mix in the diced onion, jalapeno, bacon, salt and pepper. Remove the immature seeds and silk from the boiled milkweed pods, and spoon in about 2 tsp. of cream cheese filling until the pod is full.

Roll the exposed seam of cream cheese in bread crumbs and place seam side up on a baking sheet covered with a sheet of parchment paper.

Bake the stuffed pods for 15-20 minutes. Serve warm

 Al


----------

